# Kontakt Full Install Question



## John Zuker (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently purchased full Kontakt 5 during the recent sale. I had been using Kontakt Player 5.6.1. and upgraded, so NI sent me a box of DVDs. After inserting disk 1, I was confused by the notification at the beginning of installation: "a newer version of Kontakt 5 is already installed and deselected in the components tree by default. If you want to downgrade, just reselect the component." So I left it deselected, and just loaded the library, figuring that the full version was just a feature set that would be unlocked after activation. This seemed to be the case as full Kontakt 5 loaded in Logic (and as stand alone). Native Access recognizes it as such and shows that it is activated. All seemed correct.

When I tried to update to 5.6.5 it failed because:
"No previous installation found.
Please run the full product installer before running this update installer."

I thought that I just need to activate a full version with the serial number and install only the libraries. Should I have done the disk install, reselect component" and install the old version of full Kontakt 5 (downgrade) from the disk and update back to 5.6.x online with Native Access?


----------

